# Bran Flakes?



## dannw

I currently have bran flakes for my breakfast (which I enjoy), but having reading here oats seem to be the way to go.

so my question is are bran flakes good for you as a healthy diet or should i swap to oats?

thanks danny


----------



## Ash1981

dannw said:


> I currently have bran flakes for my breakfast (which I enjoy), but having reading here oats seem to be the way to go.
> 
> so my question is are bran flakes good for you as a healthy diet or should i swap to oats?
> 
> thanks danny


Oats all day long mate


----------



## Tomo1984

oats


----------



## whackedout

I am guessing the oats are a better source of energy than the bran flakes. The bran might be a better source of fibre.


----------



## rs007

I like the bran flakes too mate, especially with ice cold FF milk.

Oats are superb though, and without sounding like a snob, recently I have noticed the sheer difference in taste and texture between the sh1tty cheap ones, and the slighly more expensive ones, worth the extra in my opinion. Asda have these ones on offer just now, come in a dark blue box, its Asda brand but from their "extra special" range - the oats are massive and next to no powdery stuff, I eat them straight from the box!

Nothing to stop you mixing? This is essentially what muesli is, and in fact you could make yourself an awesome taylor made mix, bran flakes, jumbo oats, crushed nuts, raisins - choices are endless.

Dried banana chips mmmmm

:lol:


----------



## dannw

rs007 said:


> I like the bran flakes too mate, especially with ice cold FF milk.
> 
> Oats are superb though, and without sounding like a snob, recently I have noticed the sheer difference in taste and texture between the sh1tty cheap ones, and the slighly more expensive ones, worth the extra in my opinion. Asda have these ones on offer just now, come in a dark blue box, its Asda brand but from their "extra special" range - the oats are massive and next to no powdery stuff, I eat them straight from the box!
> 
> Nothing to stop you mixing? This is essentially what muesli is, and in fact you could make yourself an awesome taylor made mix, bran flakes, jumbo oats, crushed nuts, raisins - choices are endless.
> 
> Dried banana chips mmmmm
> 
> :lol:


Thanks mate, the ones I got from asda are really nice but they come with loads of dried raisins, are the raisins OK to eat or should I remove them as they are full of sugar?


----------



## Bri

rs007 said:


> I like the bran flakes too mate, especially with ice cold FF milk.
> 
> Oats are superb though, and without sounding like a snob, recently I have noticed the sheer difference in taste and texture between the sh1tty cheap ones, and the slighly more expensive ones, worth the extra in my opinion. Asda have these ones on offer just now, come in a dark blue box, its Asda brand but from their "extra special" range - the oats are massive and next to no powdery stuff, I eat them straight from the box!
> 
> Nothing to stop you mixing? This is essentially what muesli is, and in fact you could make yourself an awesome taylor made mix, bran flakes, jumbo oats, crushed nuts, raisins - choices are endless.
> 
> Dried banana chips mmmmm
> 
> :lol:


Blatantly doin that!


----------



## rs007

dannw said:


> Thanks mate, the ones I got from asda are really nice but they come with loads of dried raisins, are the raisins OK to eat or should I remove them as they are full of sugar?


They will have sugar in them yeah - 100g raisins has approx 60g of carbs, most from sugar.

But it totally depends on your lifestyle/activity level - and - if there is one meal of the day where you can get away with a bit of sugar, its breakfast IMO.

I have oats and raisins even now, right in the middle of a competition run, love it. Only 10g of raisins right enough, but its enough to keep me sane.

Just experiment!


----------



## rs007

Bri said:


> Blatantly doin that!


Me too mate, as soon as I am off diet, get a big empty protein tub, and just whack in all kinds of good stuff, could even have some protien powder chucked in too.

Cranberries woudl be awesome.

FVCK why did i have to start thinking about this right now :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## hilly

i would buy the bads of mixed fried fruits and nuts from tesco. they actually do a museli topper in there thats very good.

Nothing beats oats with dried fruit in and like rams said sugar from fructose at breaky is fine as it doesnt really spike insulin anyway si wouldnt worry to much if at all.

i love sultanas in my oats or banana.


----------



## johnoo

Hi there I'm eating for breakfast bran flakes with oats (1:2) with milk about 3 or 4 dl is it healthy? hmm I have found that in my bran flakes and in oats too is gluten (I'm buying cheapest ones). What do you think about it and what do you recommend me? Should I swap for something else or it's not so bad? I've read in this article that It's not so good Idea to swap from gluten but vitamin-enriched cereals to something non-gluten  please tell me your opinions.

Thank you


----------

